

The inside story of a libertarian scam - smacktoward
http://www.salon.com/2014/09/16/ayn_rands_capitalist_paradise_lost_the_inside_story_of_a_libertarian_scam_partner/

======
chiph
IMO, this should be more correctly called "The scamming of a group of
Libertarians".

